
reMarkable – The paper tablet for people who prefer paper - bruun
https://getremarkable.com/
======
adaszko
Some of the intriguing books appearing in the video:

* [https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/sparse-distributed-memory](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/sparse-distributed-memory)

* [https://www.amazon.com/Fluid-Concepts-Creative-Analogies-Fun...](https://www.amazon.com/Fluid-Concepts-Creative-Analogies-Fundamental/dp/0465024750)

* [https://www.amazon.com/Theater-Consciousness-Workspace-Mind/...](https://www.amazon.com/Theater-Consciousness-Workspace-Mind/dp/0195147030)

